# pure bred rescue?



## mbg3 (May 6, 2015)

I got this girl from the local humane society about a year ago. Do you think she is mixed with any other breed? She is about three and weighs 55 pounds. Her smallish size makes me think she might not be all GSD. I'm really only wondering for curiosities sake, I'll love her to pieces regardless.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Picture?


----------



## mbg3 (May 6, 2015)

Here are the pictures


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome! I see shepherd...a happy one! Enjoy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks purebred to me, correct size for a female.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Breed standard for females is 49 lbs to 72 lbs. Your GSD reminds me of my last one, Feli, a 55 lbs female, a brilliant GSD, also from a shelter.
55 lbs is a great size for a working dog. Congratulations!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes ! What a great looking girl and very appropriate weight


----------

